# German Luftwaffe Clock Repair Hints



## w1rc (May 24, 2017)

Hello All:

I am a new subscriber to this forum. My interest is primarily military timepieces including aircraft cockpit clocks. I have a German Luftwaffe J30BZ cockpit clock that has issues. This is smaller than the clocks I usually encounter. I believe the balance staff is damaged and would love to find a replacement.

In any event the clock mainspring is fully wound and I am trying to figure out how to release it. I removed the back cover and cover plate but cannot find the click or mainspring barrel to release the spring.

I cannot seem to find any information on this watch online.

Any help,will be greatly appreciated.

Cordially,

Michael (w1rc)


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Here's a tip. Arrest the rotation of the escape wheel, with a fine pin. So no power gets to the pallets. Remove pallets, gently and then remove the fine pin to release the escape wheel. The train should then run down. Check for sideways movement on the ballet,to ensure all power has been released. Hope this helps.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

is this a "knob wind and set, with a second hand stop" ?


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear w1rc, welcome to the Forum. I'm sure that we would love to see pics of items from your collection. Most interesting - I just wonder if you mount any of your old cockpit clocks on stands so that they can be used outside their original setting.


----------



## w1rc (May 24, 2017)

> Dear w1rc, welcome to the Forum. I'm sure that we would love to see pics of items from your collection. Most interesting - I just wonder if you mount any of your old cockpit clocks on stands so that they can be used outside their original setting.


 Actually I don't have such a display setup. Most of my collection are wall clocks. I also have three chronometers and they are in wooden boxes,



vinn said:


> is this a "knob wind and set, with a second hand stop" ?


 Yes but there is a slide lever that is pulled down to set the hands,



> Dear w1rc, welcome to the Forum. I'm sure that we would love to see pics of items from your collection. Most interesting - I just wonder if you mount any of your old cockpit clocks on stands so that they can be used outside their original setting.





vinn said:


> is this a "knob wind and set, with a second hand stop" ?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I used to own one....do any of these photos help?

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/34754-junghans-j30bz-cockpit-clock/&do=embed&comment=364375&embedComment=364375&embedDo=findComment#comment-364375


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> I used to own one....do any of these photos help?
> 
> http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/34754-junghans-j30bz-cockpit-clock/&do=embed&comment=364375&embedComment=364375&embedDo=findComment#comment-364375


 Still got it but not seen it lately, must give it a run, the clock not the 109!


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Firing like a machine gun,


----------



## w1rc (May 24, 2017)

Silver Hawk said:


> I used to own one....do any of these photos help?


 Thanks Paul for the great photos. I wonder if you or anyone could help me figure out how,to,remove the movement from the case. I located a balance staff in Australia and would love to have a go at trying to repair this fine piece. This will be my first attempt at working on a cockpit clock. I am more accustomed to wall clocks which are much larger and far less complicated.

cheers,

Michael



> http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/34754-junghans-j30bz-cockpit-clock/&do=embed&comment=364375&embedComment=364375&embedDo=findComment#comment-364375


----------

